# webhosting



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

I need to get a website started. No ads. I have an old model of NetObjects, but nothing fancy like frontpage... What companies do you suggest?


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Weebly.com is a good free one I had used in the past. No ads, they just have a footer at the bottom of the page that says 'create a free website with weebly'
example of mine http://hybridwillows.weebly.com/uses.html


----------



## akmountainman (Jan 18, 2011)

Check out Wordpress.com

It's an extremely powerful blogging/website tool. Much like Weebly, you don't get any ads. In addition, there are many good-looking, free themes to choose from. If desired, you can even pay for a "premium theme" that suits your needs. If someday you want your own URL. (like _myfarm.com_ instead of _myfarm.wordpress.com_) you can find someone to set that up (while still using Wordpress) for fairly cheap. 

Good Luck!


----------

